# L I P Based Spaceviews



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Lots of rain means time to restore some of my own watches for a change. :yes:

Most people have heard of Accutron Spaceviews, but in the 1960s, LIP also brought out a "Spaceview" version of their very successful R 148 movement. This movement differs from the regular R 148 movement by having PVD hand setting parts, bright yellow battery terminals, partially skeltonized main plate (so you can see the coil on the other side) and polished areas on the main plate.

Belforte and Waltham both produced Spaceviews using this modified LIP movement. These are difficult watches to find; the real challenge is to find them with good, original, signed crystals...the watches are rare, but I've never seen one of these signed crystals for sale.

I've had the Waltham for some time. It was waiting for me to find the time to repair the colourful plastic chapter ring; the movement was relatively ok. The Belforte version arrived about 6 weeks ago and needed a lot of work on the movement with various parts needing replacement.

But both are now finished and I'm pleased to have these two rarities running side-by-side. Sadly, the cases were not well made, being either chromed plated or gold plated base metal, so both show wear, but nothing too serious. Nice to have display backs as well.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Well if that rain does for you lets hope the next rain fall is biblical :hypocrite: Well done paul.( What have I done with that ark of mine?????)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Paul , you could have gone to Hastings to look at the smokey pier, but I think you made the right choice......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Let me add a little more...









When the Accutron came out, Bulova start to have a dig at "electric watches" and used a LIP watch in their marketing blurb:










Belforte fought back with this advert using their Spaceview in the pictures:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Let me add a little more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Notawatch" priceless. I bet Bulova thought long and hard before using comparative advertising again. So who came up with the Spaceview idea first? also were the Waltham and Belforte models for general sale or display models?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Superb Paul, love those. Well worth the effort to sort them out, thanks for posting


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

A Belforte spaceview sold on eBay last week.

This one here:

I was a casual bidder on it, but was not the winner. Went for $86.00, but the watch looked plenty beat to me.

Nice job on yours, by the way, Paul.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Let me add a little more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta love vintage ads. I try to buy old ads for whatever watches I buy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I was a casual bidder on it, but was not the winner. Went for $86.00, but the watch looked plenty beat to me.


You should have won it at that price Dave...that's cheap.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I was a casual bidder on it, but was not the winner. Went for $86.00, but the watch looked plenty beat to me.
> ...


Need to cull the heard Paul. I am trying to keep my electrics to Hamiltons and Landeron 4750's (as hard as that is to do). If the case had been pristine I would have been hard pressed to resist. However this one wasn't and I really don't need another project.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Great Pictures of these rare watches, thanks for posting them


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

That pairing of ads is priceless!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

hamiltonelectric said:


> That pairing of ads is priceless!


Bought separately off ebay about 5 or 6 years ago. I quite like reading the ads on the reverse!


----------



## Lkenny (Sep 28, 2009)

Great adverts - different time in advertising so it probably wouldn't happen in todays era - certainly not in the UK

Lee


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Fantastic watches! :man_in_love:

I must not read your posts, Silver Hawk: each of them shows a watch (or more) I want to get! :wallbash:

You really don't want to sell one? :hypocrite:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry to go off topic, Paul, but I have to say I began to chuckle when reading Rene's response. Seeing pin pallet under his avatar just seems so incongruous given his area of expertise and standing in the horological community.

Am I to easily amused? :to_become_senile:


----------

